# Please tell me the difference between...



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

Please help me understand the difference between
Pygmy Chain Sword & Micro Sword Narrow Leaf


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Microsword, narrow leaf: _Lilaeopsis mauritiana_
Pygmy Chain Sword: _Echinodorus tenellus_

The two plants are different species altogether. Their growth requirements are similar, but their growth form is also different (i.e. rhizome versus rosette). I would say the latter is a little easier to grow.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

what about the difference between plant and shrimp substrate? and please don't say the obvious "one is for plants the other is for shrimps"


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Microsword, narrow leaf: _Lilaeopsis mauritana_
> Pygmy Chain Sword: _Echinodorus tenellus_
> 
> The two plants are different species altogether. Their growth requirements are similar, but their growth form is also different (i.e. rhizome versus rosette). I would say the latter is a little easier to grow.


Thanks a lot for your help buddy, would you mind answering one more question....
which plantleafs are more thinner than other one? (I couldn't find that out looking at the picture)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

manhtu said:


> what about the difference between plant and shrimp substrate? and please don't say the obvious "one is for plants the other is for shrimps"


Planted substrates usually have high CEC; shrimp substrates do not necessarily have to have CEC. They tend to lower the pH, which can be beneficial for some shrimp (i.e. CRS). Some substrates are beneficial for both (i.e. ADA Amazonia)



cold said:


> Thanks a lot for your help buddy, would you mind answering one more question....
> which plantleafs are more thinner than other one? (I couldn't find that out looking at the picture)


I would say that _Lilaeopsis mauritiana_ has thinner leaves.


----------

